# Hero of the day



## ped (Dec 19, 2016)

if it's real....



there's zero blood splatter on a bone white podium and floor. the cameraman just stands there, there's zero other security, and the guy drops but gun keeps firing. 

hmmm


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 20, 2016)

ped said:


> if it's real....
> 
> there's zero blood splatter on a bone white podium and floor. the cameraman just stands there, there's zero other security, and the guy drops but gun keeps firing.
> 
> hmmm



Pistol rounds don't always make "Quentin Tarantino" Hollywood spray.

The cameraman isn't standing, he is crouched and his camera is on a tripod.

I'll have to look at the video to see what you mean about "the gun keeps firing" as I didn't see/hear anything unusual.


----------



## ped (Dec 20, 2016)

You can see his shirt pop as if the round exited. You didn't notice the gun keeps going after the drop? There's literally zero blood after what 8 rounds and him laying there for quite a while.

He can't be crouching as he's zooming camera as shoots are being fired

There's more video of a camera behind the shooter too

Russian propaganda at its finest.


----------



## ped (Dec 20, 2016)

As I researched it and made an edit about other videos I noticed there's now a big red blurb in front of exit wound (with zero blood) and where the background footage went. It appears all sources have changed the video already.
http://redefininggod.com/2016/12/why-the-assassination-of-the-russian-ambassador-appears-faked/

It no doubt fake now. Had you seen the original....


----------

